# AQHA incentive fund and TBs



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of you may remember a few months back I posted a thread just putting out feelers for QH studs. Looking into breeding again more seriously this time (long story short - mare I had previously planned on breeding in a few years has been injured and looks like she'll be semi-retired, so breeding will likely happen sooner rather than later). 

_Not sure if this will make a difference in reference to my question that will follow, but a short bit of background info: _
I am looking at AQHA registed studs. Mare is TB (JC registered). Looking to show HUS mainly with foal once old enough, and ideally have a foal that could cross over to do some hunter derbies (that is what mare does, and while I am looking to get more into breed shows, I would still like the option to cross over to what my mare has been doing before her injury.). I would ideally like the option to compete at higher levels rather than just local shows. So, I have 3-4 studs in mind. Others that I like, but have now narrowed it down considerably to a top few.

_Onto my question! I am aware of what AQHA incentive fund is, and really like the idea of it; however, I am just not 100% certain how it works regarding outside breeds - and this is probably a dumb question but since I am crazy new to the QH world, here goes my probably dumb question_ - can a full TB show at AQHA sanctioned shows and obtain points? (ideally would like to be at worlds someday with said foal). I only ask because, while I am looking at only AQHA studs, I happened to come across another stud that I have heard of in the past, and really do like him quite a bit. However, he is full TB. His foals are eligible for AQHA incentive fund - however, my mare is also full TB. Stud is Alota ********** for those curious. 

Cookies to those that have answers for me!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the answer is no, far as showing a straight TB at AQHA shows in AQHA classes

In order to be registered with the American Quarter Horse Association (AQHA), an Appendix Quarter Horse must have one registered Quarter Horse parent and one registered Thoroughbred parent. It is also acceptable for one parent to be an Appendix numbered Quarter Horse (which will have an “X” in front of its registration number) and the other parent a Quarter Horse with a permanent registration number.

If that incentive fund is similar to the one ApHC has, then allowable out cross stallions can be used, and for AQHA, that is TB. But the foal must be appendex elligible


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

That is what I thought, but just wanted to double check! As much as I love this stud, and am not opposed to another full TB, I really want to get more into AQHA shows so Appendix is what I'm looking at breeding for. Disappointing since I am head over heals for Alota **********, haha!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

beverleyy said:


> That is what I thought, but just wanted to double check! As much as I love this stud, and am not opposed to another full TB, I really want to get more into AQHA shows so Appendix is what I'm looking at breeding for. Disappointing since I am head over heals for Alota **********, haha!


 Well, you could always find an AQHA or Appendex AQHA mare to breed to him!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

if she is a registered TB you should be able to register the foal as appendix.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Well, you could always find an AQHA or Appendex AQHA mare to breed to him!


That is the plan yes, I have 2-3 that have made my short list at this point, just happened to stumble across the TB by accident the other day so it got me curious. =)


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> if she is a registered TB you should be able to register the foal as appendix.


I know  That is the plan, but after accidentally finding the TB stud it got me curious regarding incentive fund for full TBs. Goal has always been to wind up with Appendix foal, but as I don't know a ton about incentive fund (other than what it is) I wasn't sure if a full TB would even qualify if stud is incentive fund but both parents are registered with JC, so thought I'd double check how that works =)


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Not if you breed her to another TB, LOL!
The OP was wondering if she bred her TB mare, to a TB stallion that is in the AQHA incentive fund, would that full TB baby be eligible, and the answer is no
One would need to breed either a regular or appendex AQHA mare to him, thus have a foal that can be AQHA reistered


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Not if you breed her to another TB, LOL!
> The OP was wondering if she bred her TB mare, to a TB stallion that is in the AQHA incentive fund, would that full TB baby be eligible, and the answer is no
> One would need to breed either a regular or appendex AQHA mare to him, thus have a foal that can be AQHA reistered


Exactly what I meant, thank you! =) I'm not the best at wording things sometimes, lol! But yes, this is what I was getting at


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Well, you could always find an AQHA or Appendex AQHA mare to breed to him!





beverleyy said:


> That is the plan yes, I have 2-3 that have made my short list at this point, just happened to stumble across the TB by accident the other day so it got me curious. =)


I'm also bad at reading apparently (thanks dyslexia). 

Haha! 

Anyway, what I meant was that I have 2-3 AQHA studs picked out, not mares, lol. My mare is "the" mare. Of course. :lol: But in all seriousness, you have a good idea there. If Alota ********** is still at stud, I might just have to breed my Appendix to him in the future:wink: Provided I get a mare, which is what I am hoping for anyway, I prefer them, lol.


----------

